# found knox glass bottle on old farm and am curious...



## ride on (May 8, 2004)

..as to when made and what it would have been used for. 

 Here are some details, has Knox glass mark with a "K" in it and a number "6." 

 Brown or dark amber in colour, 10" tall, flat at front and back, "curved shoulders" with raised glass "lines" that extend vertically down the sides that are curved; three on front 1/2 and three on back half, both sides. Small neck and opening. Looks like it would have held some kind of liquid. Sorry am new at this and don't know the jargon. I suppose the "6" represents a bottle size and I found from the glass mark that the bottle was probably made in 1968 or before and it was not necessarily made in Knox, PA, but perhaps there is someone with more info for me. I'll try to post a picture here...nope, file too big. 

 Anyways, it is 4" wide (left to right as you look at the flat side) and about 2-1/4" "thick."

 Thanks for your advice and patience.


----------



## Maine Digger (May 8, 2004)

Hi Ride On, Welcome to the forum.[] Is there a Keystone symbol on the bottom of the jar? I wasn't sure if that's what you were referring to when you said there was a 'Knox' mark. I did a quick search and found that Knox bottling got its start in 1917 in Knox PA, it expanded into several states, was in business until 1968 when it was purchased  "Knox, Stock & Barrel"[8D], by Glass Container Corp. Your bottle sounds like a chemical jar of some kind. Crop your picture, and use a lower setting on the camera, you should be able to post it then[]


----------



## ride on (May 8, 2004)

Keystone, yes, that's what is was called on the info I pulled off the 'net. The K is in the keystone. The info I found indicated that the K in the keystone was used for the Knox, PA site, but later also for some of the other manufacturing locations.

 Actually, I scanned the picture in, so I'll give it another try...the scanner is new to me too!


----------



## ride on (May 8, 2004)

O.k., let's try this. 

 By the way, this bottle was found in Ontario, Canada, if that makes any difference. 

 I'm having SUCH fun! I don't know much about Adobe Photoshop, but I have a philosophy,  "don't let the machines beat you!" []

 The raised "glass lines" follow the contour of the bottle from the shoulder to near the base, three vertical lines per quadrant, front right, front left, back left, back right. Seems sort of decorative, but could also be manufactured that way for ease of holding, I suppose.


----------



## ride on (May 8, 2004)

[] the picture didn't load...here goes...again...sigh....

 Whoo-hoo, success! That motley looking stuff in the bottle is the from the old leaves and debris that it had collected inside from lying on the ground. There is no evidence left of a label or any adhesive like substance that might have held the label on.


----------



## ride on (May 26, 2004)

...so I decided to see if I could find out what went into this bottle and today I took it around to some of the farmers (one is a sharp as a tack at 91 years old) in my area. Two suggested Pepto-Bismol as they recalled it being in a brown bottle before the blue version.

 I had it pegged at 1968 or earlier and an antique dealer suggested 30 years earlier than '68 as it had "straw marks" on the bottle.

 Two farmers suggested checking out Rawleigh products, so I did and here's one bottle that looks similar in style - Rawleigh's Camphor Balm. If this is the product that my bottle carried, any ideas what might be the age of my bottle above?


----------

